# What do you do with kittens at night



## Filoula (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi kitty people!

I have a lovely kitten who has been sleeping with me since I got him, but the last few nights he has been jumping all over me wanting to play etc when I really need some shut-eye (I realise they are primarily nocturnal creatures).

So, my question is this, what does everyone do with their kittens at night? I nearly shut him in our kitchen/diner with his food, litter and toys etc, but would that be really cruel?

Any suggestions/comments welcomed!

Many Thanks x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I shut mine in my diner at night as hes only 8 months and also jumps all over me and keeps me awake other wise. Im sure yours would be fine also with a tray food bed etc it wont do them any harm although your cat may scratch the first night at the door as its use to being in your room. You will have to be strong and let it get on with it. xx


----------



## Dogbetty141 (Oct 6, 2009)

We leave ours in the kitchen at the minute as they are very small and I worry about them being crushed at night as my boyfriend sleeps through anything and probably wouldnt notice it.! My other kitty on the other hand was allowed the run of the house at night and did used to wake me up a lot but was a bit spolit and used to cry when we locked him out of any where! I think it is a bit different now as there are two of them as when we had Toto he used to sleep with me every night! I just used to say to him are you coming to bed and he would come up with me!

They are monkey at night tho he used to sleep on my chest at night and didnt really move much apart from lying on my face! lol!

These kittens( no names yet) will be allowed to have the run of the house once they are a lot bigger tho!

x


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI
I ahve two five month kittens and up until this week they ahve had the run of the house (not bedrooms) at night. I also ahve a five year old son and to be honest they started being too niosy at night and sounding like a herd of elephnats up and down the stairs etc. So from this week I have been putting them "to bed" when I go up in the living room. I put a bowl of water and thier litter tray in with them and I have had no problems.

Normally thier litter tray and food etc is int he kitchen but as I ahve horizonatal blinds in thre didn't wnat to leave them with the potential to get trapped in them as they really are mad at night!!!lol

All their toys are in the living room and it is two rooms knocked into one so much bigger for them.

I just htought that at the end of the day they have to keep to our hours and not sure what their up to all night but I haven't heard them so must be ok!!!:biggrin:
Hope this helps
Allison


----------



## Filoula (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody, very good advice from you all.

He's my only kitten, he's on his own during the day when I'm at work, but he has the run of the house. He seems to be ok then. He's like my little shadow, when I'm at home and cries if he can't get into a room I'm in i.e the loo. 

I guess it's a cause of being tough with him, but he's so darn cute it's so hard, he's only 9weeks old (little manxie)

But on the other hand I'm knackered from the disturbed sleep!


----------



## Dogbetty141 (Oct 6, 2009)

Filoula said:


> Thanks everybody, very good advice from you all.
> 
> He's my only kitten, he's on his own during the day when I'm at work, but he has the run of the house. He seems to be ok then. He's like my little shadow, when I'm at home and cries if he can't get into a room I'm in i.e the loo.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my other kittie Toto he was my shadow! Its a lot different having jsut one cat! He loves you and wants to be with you! He will get used to it eventually if this is what you want to do! I just sorted of became used to the noise he made and eventually he didnt wake me up!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine all sleep with us and know when the lights go out its sleep time - it does take around a week but they soon get the message. William was 7 weeks when he came to us and a real little booger for climbing in and out of the duvet at night time. Now he knows its sleep time and will come and lay with us in bed


----------



## Filoula (Oct 7, 2009)

All his toys etc are in my room (he uses my room as the main base as I houseshare) Is there any way I can encourage him to settle down at night, would removing his toys from my room at sleep time help? 

I really don't want to lock him out if I can help it, I don't want him to be lonely

x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dorrie has the run of the landing and the passageway in a night. I put her food and a few toys out there for her. Can't ley her into the lounge and kitchen in a night as we are alarmed. She does have a bed which is outside the girls bedroom.
She plays for a little while then settles down. When we first got her she used to sleep right outside my bedroom door.


----------



## Filoula (Oct 7, 2009)

That's my problem, I can't let him have the run of the house at night when my house mate is sleeping bacause he disturbs her, so it's my room or kitchen/diner xx


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

Candy has always been shut in the utility room overnight and while nobody is home, she has a post, bed, litter tray, biscuit and water bowls and all that stays in her room all the time.
Cookie is in the downstairs toilet at the moment but now Candy has accepted her she will be moving into Candy's room


----------



## buckyd (Jul 12, 2009)

this is the way they are- mine will sleep near me but in the middle of the night he wakes up and wants to play- then I have to put him somewhere else with access to water the litter box in order to get back to sleep. They deal with it and it is ok,- you have no choice


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

First month or so they stay with us. After that it depends. If they are a nuisance then they are confined to having the run of the landing & hall but NOT the bedroom but well behaved cuddlers we don't mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it the lil darling tee hee, kitten power.:blushing:


----------



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

I put Meeka to bed in the Kitchen, she has her bed in a warm hidey hole, she has her food,litter tray and toys to play with.

I have 2 light sleeping children who are well grumpy if they get woke up so this is the best solution till she's older


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

my three ive always let them sleep downstairs. they sleep on sofa or sum reason ice has started liking the bathroom lol  they also have access to kitchen for food etc


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

try puttin a bed for the kitten in your room with some toys


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

When we first got our two kittens, we let them have the hallway and living room and kept them out of the bedroom as they used to constantly wake us up by pouncing on feet. Now they're older, we let them have run of the house and they're allowed in the bedroom. They don't wake us up much as they don't pounce on our feet any more. However I do get the odd meow in my ear at 4am if one wants some attention.
If you're not sleeping well, just shut them out when you go to bed, you're sleep is important and the kitten will settle down as it gets older.


----------



## Filoula (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I did it, it was really tough! I shut him in the kitchen last night (with all his food,water,toys etc). He cried for ages , and I felt so guilty but I just ignored him and went to bed. Let him out this morning and he doesn't seem to be any worse for it, so I think I'm going to try and be consistent and put him in there every night when I go to bed, at least until he's older.

Thanks again for all your advice


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

As I have 6 little darlings at the moment, 8 weeks old today, I've been suffering from insomnia!


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

Filoula said:


> Well, I did it, it was really tough! I shut him in the kitchen last night (with all his food,water,toys etc). He cried for ages , and I felt so guilty but I just ignored him and went to bed. Let him out this morning and he doesn't seem to be any worse for it, so I think I'm going to try and be consistent and put him in there every night when I go to bed, at least until he's older.
> 
> Thanks again for all your advice


it is hard but he will get used to it


----------

